# Poorly Guinea Pig



## Tracy Gould (May 5, 2010)

My Poorly Guinea pig as had to go to the vets her eye went cloudy, and as a patch of unclear white in it, she as been put on eye drops and he said he thinks she will not lose it, its looking less cloudy after 24 hrs but the white of her eye is red and the white spot is not disappearing i just hope it is not a cataract as she is coming up 3 and they are common in guinea pigs.


----------



## Isa (May 5, 2010)

Ohhh Poor little Guinea pig, maybe it is not cataract. Please, keep us updated.


----------



## Tracy Gould (May 6, 2010)

Isa said:


> Ohhh Poor little Guinea pig, maybe it is not cataract. Please, keep us updated.



Hi Carmels eye is alot better its not cloudy no more but the spot is still there, its looking like a ruff patch now though so allthough the vet said her eye was not scatched i think it had been and had closed over before we noticed it and gave her an infection. If it has not gone right 4 next Monday its back to the vets.


----------



## terryo (May 6, 2010)

I hope your little guy feels better. What is the life span of a Guinea pig?


----------



## BethyB1022 (May 6, 2010)

Hope your pig feels better! 

My guinea pig just turned 7, I believe guinea pigs usually live for 5-7 years. At least that has been true for mine.


----------



## Tracy Gould (May 6, 2010)

terryo said:


> I hope your little guy feels better. What is the life span of a Guinea pig?



Well they live up to between 4 and 7 years but they are classed as old at 3 years and geriatic at 7 years the older they get the more likely the will get cataracs and other problemsm, my two girls are 3 years so they are getting into the old stage she is alot better today and as started to boss us about lol her eye as still got the patch of white but its starting to look ruff like a scab so i think it was agraze that got infected her eye drops are helping so fingers crossed she will be ok xx


----------



## Tracy Gould (May 10, 2010)

Isa said:


> Ohhh Poor little Guinea pig, maybe it is not cataract. Please, keep us updated.



Hi I am just letting u all know Caramels eye is just about back to normal the cloudiness as gone and the spot as disappeared it just looks slightly differnt to the rest of the eye were it was but i think that should correct to .


----------



## Isa (May 10, 2010)

I am soooo glad Caramel is ok  Thanks for the update!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it! I have four little piggies - a mama, papa, and two of their little girls.


----------

